# Crank Brothers flat platform attachment



## perfectsilence (Jun 1, 2009)

I've seen Crank Brothers (SL?) pedals on bikes that have one side with a flat (plastic?) platform, so you can use that side for casual riding, and use cleats on the other side. now where can I get these? can't seem to find them online, thanks.


(edit) I am hoping this attachment is something you can buy for pedals you already own.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you talking about the Mallet. From what you describe that is what it sounds like. It is not a attachment but a platform pedal with a egg beater clipless pedal in the middle. http://www.crankbrothers.com/mallet.php


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Are you talking about the plastic pieces that look like this picture (different pedal though)? If so, it is an adapter meant for allowing quick test rides of the bike in sneakers. You can't really use the clipless on the other side unless you remove those pieces first. They also tend to break the first time you take them off

Otherwise I would suggest something like Vtolds mentioned: either the CB Mallet or the Shimano M424. Both have enough platform to work with flat shoes for casual rides


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

You have a PM perfectsilence.


----------



## TTUMBIO2010 (Aug 16, 2009)

Will the Mallet have enough grip for for some Nikes for the casual ride?


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, the mallets are great, i just started riding them, after a few years of the egg beater.
the mallets work great, i just road around in my flip flops, went over some of the big rocks in my front yard, i can even do a bunny hop with them. I use ol fashion Nike flat sole shoes to ride, and they grip great, i was worried the springs would push on the center of my foot, but i do not notice them.

i highly recommend them!!


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are talking about the plastic piece in the picture above, those adaptors fall off when you clip into the other side. You have to take them off when you want to clip, and put them on when you want ride unclipped. The plastic adapters are pretty flimsy, and I don’t think they are made for long-term use. I had a pair of Candy SLs that came with the plastic adapters. I used them for a while for quick grocery store runs, but they weren’t very good (no grip at all). My dog chewed up the adapters… It didn’t break my heart.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

My Smarties came with the adapters too. I finally used them for a ride around the neighborhood with my wife last week and then promptly took them off. If you use Smarties and need some, I'll send them to you, just PM me. Absolutely no grip and usually when I ride with my wife I put it in a hard gear and never change the gear, just stand up and power up hills and make it a leg workout, but I didn't feel safe doing anything but sitting with the platforms.


----------

